# Is this PC good?



## hanswai (May 11, 2008)

http://www.cube247.co.uk/?customise=9
please see if this pc is good for a normal gamer...


----------



## Cheryl (May 11, 2008)

This is not the correct forum site. We talk about Mac computers.


----------



## CharlieJ (May 12, 2008)

No

"Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium"

www.apple.com


----------



## Viro (May 12, 2008)

It's not a bad machine for a gamer. Dunno about the price since it's been a long time that I took a look at anything game related.


----------



## Qion (May 12, 2008)

I prefer one of these:

http://www.apple.com/macpro/


----------



## Viro (May 13, 2008)

The Mac Pros really aren't comparable, since you'll have to be completely off your rockers to buy one just for gaming. In fact, I still think you'd have to be off your rockers to buy one. Period.


----------



## fryke (May 13, 2008)

I personally think the OP has since realized the error of his putting such a question to a Mac forum, rendering further discussion futile.  "Normal gamers", however, like any such categorized group, are a stereotype which prefers the Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Qion (May 13, 2008)

Viro said:


> The Mac Pros really aren't comparable, since you'll have to be completely off your rockers to buy one just for gaming. In fact, I still think you'd have to be off your rockers to buy one. Period.



Gaming, yes, but we'll always need more power in 3D rendering... and video converting... and studio photography... and scientific endeavors... and saving the world from an alien infiltration via laptop sent to outer space.


----------

